# Question about my Guppies



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

I have fancy guppies. Everyone is doing fine but I have 2 that lay next to each other all the time on the bottom. There is one (Believe it to be female) and one that is definitely male. They do this throughout the day but otherwise swim normally around the tank with the others I have. Is this a mating thing or should I be concerned?


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got male guppies, and I only see them near the bottom if they're poking around for leftovers. They're usually in the upper third of the tank. It's been years and years since I had male and female guppies, but I don't recall any unusual behavior that made me notice and wonder. The babies seemed to appear as if by magic.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*As long as none of the 3 nitrogen levels are high and the fish dont show any obvious symptoms, they are fine. So go test the water. Its to hard to predict from just 2 fish laying on the floor.*


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

Levels are perfect, never had an issue with that.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its normal, she is resting from the onslaught of male guppy horndogness and he is waiting for her to move again so he can try and knock her up. I used to breed a crap load of different gups and nearly every strain did this when the female hit the rocks.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> Its normal, she is resting from the onslaught of male guppy horndogness and he is waiting for her to move again so he can try and knock her up. I used to breed a crap load of different gups and nearly every strain did this when the female hit the rocks.


Thanks for the info. I was getting worried.


----------

